# Looking for coach Jacksonville, FL



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Give the people at the Easton Newberry Training Complex a call (352) 472-2388. They are located just west of Gainesville and are an Archery Regional Training Center with coaches suitable for beginners to national level.


----------



## joshuajaxfl (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! I'll actually be down there at the complex later this month. I'll check on it when I'm down there. Thanks for the info!


----------

